# Shrimp and ferts



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dose anyone use excel and flourish with shrimp . I noticed flourish has copper in it . Thanks


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

A lot of people will tell you they will be fine, and it usually is for a little while, for the long haul not so much unfortunately. 

The only planted tank I intent to put shrimp into will have ada soil and lighting & that's it no other ferts.


----------



## stack (Dec 10, 2008)

hello
i asked the sameish question awhile ago

i have been using excel for a while now and no problems
With flourish the copper is .0001% <-thats a pretty small amount being that said far as i know any copper is not great for them but it seems alot of ferts have some in them that being one of the smallest ive seen.

i used flourish for awhile in my tank for my purple/red plants and i did not have a problem with my ghost/cherry shrimps.

i was told to find out what the L.D.50 is for shrimp with copper and then test my water and see where its at.

hope this helps 


haha Katalyst beat me to it ...she knows her shrimp


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> A lot of people will tell you they will be fine, and it usually is for a little while, for the long haul not so much unfortunately.
> 
> The only planted tank I intent to put shrimp into will have ada soil and lighting & that's it no other ferts.


Thanks Kate did you get my pms


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks I will lower the lights and take the co2 out . Yep Kat knows her shrimp and since some of her shrimp are now my shrimp I think Ill listen to the Lady


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is a good read on copper....

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/81420-hikari-shrimp-cuisine-contains-copper-why.html


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I use flourish and Excel and have had no problems keeping a variety of shrimps.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Here is a good read on copper....
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/81420-hikari-shrimp-cuisine-contains-copper-why.html


Thanks very much


----------

